# STEROIDS FORUM > PCT (POST CYCLE THERAPY) >  PCT for clenbuterol???

## mattlew62

This may be a stupid question but what would you use as PCT for clenbuterol , I talked to a guy the other day that was on a cycle of it and he said he just used Gaspari's Novedex(however you spell it)(and i'm sure he said Novedex and not nolvadex he even said by gespari) but I always thought that wasnt even strong enough for a cycle of test etc., also is clenbuterol a pretty safe drug, and can you do cardio on it as well???

----------


## x_moe

Gaspari Novadex is a supplement and cannot be used as a pct, you can do cardio while on clen and its safe aslong as you dont overdose on it, and to answer you main question there is no pct for clen, you just get on and get off

----------


## Kale

Clen is not a steroid dude so you dont need PCT, as X-moe says, you get on and get off. Your friend is an idiot, and that Gaspari product is shit as well !!!

----------


## The_Canibal

> This may be a stupid question but what would you use as PCT for clenbuterol, I talked to a guy the other day that was on a cycle of it and he said he just used Gaspari's Novedex(however you spell it)(and i'm sure he said Novedex and not nolvadex he even said by gespari) but I always thought that wasnt even strong enough for a cycle of test etc., also is clenbuterol a pretty safe drug, and can you do cardio on it as well???



 :Haha:   :Haha:   :Haha:

----------


## perfectbeast2001

grab your friend and slap him in the face for being a tard!
clen is not a pretty safe drug. There is much debate on wether its use is dangerous to the heart. However in many it is VERY effective. Yes you can do cardio on clen, in fact taking your clen then doing cardio 30 mins later is a good idea fat loss wise.

----------


## hardcorpcomp

Hold on, I think I am dsylexic, no wait, it does say PCT for clen ! Clen for PCT maybe but not for the other way around. Geez

----------


## mma_badboy

> Hold on, I think I am dsylexic, no wait, it does say PCT for clen! Clen for PCT maybe but not for the other way around. Geez



no need to flame the guy! some people do believe that clen is a steriod , there have been test on mice to prove it does increase body mass but this is not the case in humans. the average joe also believes clen is a steriod because body builders use it- although i guess they don't know it's for fat burning purposes.

----------


## aknopf95

some "roid" sites also sell fake clen and say that it is a roid

----------


## mister.fantastic

> This may be a stupid question but what would you use as PCT for clenbuterol, I talked to a guy the other day that was on a cycle of it and he said he just used Gaspari's Novedex(however you spell it)(and i'm sure he said Novedex and not nolvadex he even said by gespari) but I always thought that wasnt even strong enough for a cycle of test etc., also is clenbuterol a pretty safe drug, and can you do cardio on it as well???



Alot more research should be done before you adminsiter clenbuterol . The guy you are referring to in your question doesn't know much at all. And they guy who told him to run "Novedex" after taking clenbuterol is a complete moron.

Now, to put things into better light, while clen isn't a steroid , it is important to know what else to take with clen during and after its administration. This is not considered "PCT", although it is very important to know since clenbuterol can be a very dangerous compound if you don't know what your doing. I'm not going to get into it though, because now that you found out that clen isn't a steroid, you're probably not interested in using it, so.....

----------


## Papi93

> Alot more research should be done before you adminsiter clenbuterol . The guy you are referring to in your question doesn't know much at all. And they guy who told him to run "Novedex" after taking clenbuterol is a complete moron.
> 
> Now, to put things into better light, while clen isn't a steroid, it is important to know what else to take with clen during and after its administration. This is not considered "PCT", although it is very important to know since clenbuterol can be a very dangerous compound if you don't know what your doing. I'm not going to get into it though, because now that you found out that clen isn't a steroid, you're probably not interested in using it, so.....


Could you stop by our other AR site?

----------

